# 5th Gear Car Show on Speed Channel



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, the Zonda it was... he was wailing on that thing on the relatively narrow Italian roads... not a super-wide air strip like that wuss Clarkson.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Yep I'm watching F1, Autorotica, Lemans and ofcourse Alain DeCadennet or whatever his name is....

:thumbup:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

So, I've watched several episodes now, and it's bloody brilliant! I love the way they tell it as it is, and don't beat around the bush. The combination of the British humor and "language" makes for an entertaining watch. It makes Motorweek dull and boring. Who cares if half the cars featured aren't even available in the US.

But... here's some questions:

If a pound is to a dollar, then a quid is to a ... what?

The Brits use MPG... as in MILES per gallon? I thought they were metric.

Are these last year's episodes? They are not new, but they are still relatively recent. Wonder if we'll start getting new episodes if the show is well-liked?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> But... here's some questions:
> 
> If a pound is to a dollar, then a quid is to a ... what?
> 
> ...


I always thought quid was just slang for a pound.

The British use a mix of metric and imperial measurements. They definitely have speed limits set in MPH, but I thought they sold petrol by the liter. 

These are old episodes. By showing two a week, one day we'll catch up with something more current.

I have to start remembering that this show is on! I only got to see the first week.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

They sell petrol by the litre but measure economy in MPG.. and an Imperial gallon is actually bigger than a US gallon!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

AK said:


> They sell petrol by the litre but measure economy in MPG.. and an Imperial gallon is actually bigger than a US gallon!


*POP* <--- sound of head exploding

And I thought it was bad here in the US where we use 95% imperial measurements and 5% metric. They seem to have an even more bizarre mix than we do.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah it's all very confusing to me too... although in the Netherlands we use liter's too we calculate in Kilometers per hour... After 5 years of living in the USA I'm still confused with how long an inch is or a yard :dunno:
But indeed I love the "directness" of the cast on this show... If they don't like the car they'll tell it in any way possible... :thumbup: 
If I'm correct these are episodes that are about 2 years old, because they are from before the intro of the new 5 series in Europe...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Something else I've noticed: A lot of LHD cars. What's with that? Are those US spec cars (or other countries) that they are just using for the review?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> Something else I've noticed: A lot of LHD cars. What's with that? Are those US spec cars (or other countries) that they are just using for the review?


Nah, normally they tape shows in either France, Spain, Italy, Netherlands or Germany and use cars available to them. Sometimes the car companies invite journalists to come over and test drive the cars... most of them are LHD and are driven in countries outside of the UK...


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

I'm watching one with an Enzo (from Top Gear with Tiff) and 350z right now

Thanks for the tip


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

528i said:


> I'm watching one with an Enzo (from Top Gear with Tiff) and 350z right now
> 
> Thanks for the tip


I love the way Tiff was waiting for the car to be his... He was not allowed to switch off the traction control but after one lap he switched it off and gave that bad boy the spurs...


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I love the way Tiff was waiting for the car to be his... He was not allowed to switch off the traction control but after one lap he switched it off and gave that bad boy the spurs...


I loved that. F the rules 
I had forgotten how he honked the horn several times. hehe


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

On now on speed...woohoo...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> On now on speed...woohoo...


6 series too.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

alee said:


> 6 series too.


Bonus!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

wingspan said:


> On now on speed...woohoo...


323i, 944 Turbo, 645Ci!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

These days, I remember that it's on. :thumbup:

After seeing a bunch of these shows, I've wondered what Tiff had to say about the E46. I found a video of him driving an E46 M3 CSL (the link to the video is now dead), but I've never seen him driving a non-M E46. If anyone has a link, feel free to let me know. :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's the 645Ci segment, sorry for the audio sync issues...
http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/fest/6er.wmv


----------

